# squeek issued regulation Heresy-Online Banhammer!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm very pleased to announce the latest Member to join the Heresy Staff.

*squeek*, recent MotM winner and all round nice guy has stepped up to help guide our Warhammer Fantasy forums. He's been on the Mod Trial but deserves an early promotion.

Lets have a big round of applause and thanks for all the time and effort he's been putting into the site both visually and behind the scenes! I can't say what's going on behind the scenes at this point but when the curtains come up the whole GW world will be looking.

All the best and good luck in your new role :good:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

well done squeek well deserved


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Another great accomplishment by Squeek! Congratulations!


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

great job squeek, hope your proud :3


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

top knotch mate


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Hooray for squeek!

....but I wonder what's going on behind the scenes...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Squeek mate.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh noes another one wielding the banhammer
We have to be Uber Uber careful-er now:shout:
Lol
Good job man, definatly well deserved (just a tip, dont stuff it up):good:

peace out:victory:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Woo, congrats dude. Good man for the job !


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice one Squeek, congrats on the promotion. It's well deserved mate, I said on the other post that you're a credit to the Forum and I meant it. 



Darkseer said:


> ... I wonder what's going on behind the scenes...


I heard he's quietly getting all the other Mods addicted to Warcrack so he can have their jobs. If you look at his name, an take the "q" out, an put it on one side, an turn the "u" upside down, and move an "e", and take the "q" again, break it into a "a" and a "I", and put them all back with the "e", you get "I Sneak e". And that's got to mean _something_, know what I mean?

What no lalalala, I didn't say that.

:can't prove a thing cyclops:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Cheers guys!  Dark, it's a secret mate, it wouldn't be a very good one if I told everyone


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats Squeek, nice one.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats mate, very well deserved. Welcome to the team. Now for hazing!


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Gratz again squeek, very, very well deserved! :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats mate! 

So that's hazing for Squeek, and e-beer for all!!

:drinks: :drinks: :drinks:


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats!
Hope this all leads to an even better site!

... and free hover cars for us all!?

...no? ...ok.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Squeek...Squeek...not ringing any bells. Oh, wait, isn't he that guy I flushed in a toilet? Yeah, I think that's him. What, he got the power of BAN?! %&*$( *runs for the hills*

Hope you enjoy your temporary power over me before my world domination, Squeek, because when the world is mine...you can still ban me. Good Job getting this far, Squeek.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very well deserved Squeek! You're a great guy and getting to know you in the chats and stuff has been a blast!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well done squeek, welcome to the team.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe we might be sponsered by GW... That would be good


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats chap, well deserved. Am I to keep out of any of your threads in case people stop posting? :laugh:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Syph said:


> Congrats chap, well deserved. Am I to keep out of any of your threads in case people stop posting? :laugh:


Just don't mention geography teachers and homework, or cardigans for that matter! 

Thanks again everyone, even if a few of the posts are baffling :wink:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations squeek on your new role! I wish you the best of luck with your new role!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Just don't mention geography teachers and homework, or cardigans for that matter!
> 
> Thanks again everyone, even if a few of the posts are baffling :wink:


Shoes with guns on? :grin:

(Again, well done k


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Well done Squeek! Welcome onboard!!


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

congrats squeek, well deserved! You're just racking up the achievements aren't you?


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratz to Squeek!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well done and welcome to the team.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to the team, my friend.

*sets up the whipping post*


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats Sqeek!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Good work mate! Please dont hit with with that thing though :no:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah crap, another mod to look out for. Quick, hide the stash of illegal goodness!  

Congrats sqeek. One day it's member of the month, then mod, then supermod, then admin, then supreme ruler of the world! :grin:


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Squeek, you never let me down! Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> Ah crap, another mod to look out for. Quick, hide the stash of illegal goodness!


Dude its a Mod not your mum:laugh:

peace out:victory:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done mate glad too see the trial mods are impressing  JD


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Grats Squeek!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wait...squeek?
Who the hell is squeek?

Uh...I mean, welcome aboard, brother


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

hooray for squeek! He's most deserving of the banhammer.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Damn it, you could not get a mod who could at least spell!

j/k Grats man, very well deserved!

*crafts a Banhammer for squeek*


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

HIP HIP HUZZAH!

Congratulations bud! Surely it is well deserved :biggrin:! One more yellow name for me to send random tells to asking them to do things in forums they can't...heh heh heh!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

good job, squeek, you deseve it. a few more months and you may get your super mod cape, and maybe 2010 youll get your admin retinue

/edit/ 200 post FTW


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Congratz squeek and a well-deserved position.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

congrats on the good work, good luck with your new power, hopefully you dont become too power hungry, itd be a shame to send the inquisitors after you :victory:


----------

